# O2 sat monitor?



## DV_EMT (Apr 25, 2009)

I was thinking about getting a portable o2 sat monitor for home and emergency use... I looked at this one. any suggestions?

http://www.santamedical.net/servlet...oximeter,Finger-Pulse/Detail?site=google_base


----------



## firecoins (Apr 26, 2009)

well this one has a review from a "first responder"  http://www.santamedical.net/servlet/the-113/Spo-5500,oximeter,pulse-oximeter,Finger-Pulse/Detail



> Best Uses:Women, Daily Use, Men, On-the-go, Weekly Use, *Pre-Hospital medical care*


I don't know.  There small and easily lost or stollen.  Is it necessary to have your own pulse ox?


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 26, 2009)

> *for home *


 
Why?



> *emergency use*


 
Does your employer not have one for you to use?

Are you going to have it regularly calibrated if you choose to treat by it or document by it? 

Are you not able to tell if a patient needs O2 by circumstances, signs and symptoms? Can you not recognize respiratory distress? And, what are you going to do about it if you do not have O2 available? Focus on a number and forget the rest of the assessment or make that number the determining factor to call 911?

As both a Paramedic and a Respiratory Therapist, I do not own one of these for personal use nor do I carry a portable O2 tank in my car.


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 26, 2009)

well... i was meerly wondering what everyone though. 

getting input for equipment is great for me. that way i know where to _invest_ my money


----------



## daedalus (Apr 26, 2009)

Does someone in your home require supplemental oxygen or have a medical condition requiring consistent oximetry? What  did their doctor say?


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 26, 2009)

doc said that it probably wouldnt be a bad idea. but then again, they always want you to spend more cash on things.


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 26, 2009)

Under what circumstances did the doc say it would be a good idea?  Is it your treating physician or a doc friend?

Honestly, the only people I know who own they're own pulse ox units are pilots who routinely push the limits of how high they can fly in an unpressurized plane without deficits, and, for some reason, make altitude decisions based on the number they see.


----------



## trevor1189 (Apr 26, 2009)

You know I was at EMS expo and they had a bunch of little finger pulsox devices laying on the tables for demo. They are kinda cool, but there really isn't a need to own one personally, unless you are O2 dependent or care for someone who is.

However I bet you with the number of them on the table and the amount of people there someone probably grabbed a "sample"  lol

Edit: After looking at that one and the price, I could see it being nice for getting a quick pulse on yourself or a patient. Especially considering I hate wearing watches.


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 26, 2009)

no, not a friend doc. it was her pirmary physician's liasion... its wierd how they have those at the hospital. he said that though it may not be used as frequently as it should, itd be helpful to have on hand. kinda like a thermomenter, or like those wrist bp monitors. 

though, now that i think about it, it'd probably be good for me considering i'm getting over pneumonia. even though i have no SOB currently, it'd kinda be nice to see my blood's oxygenation, just to make sure.

but still... up in the air. just getting everyones opinion


----------



## firecoins (Apr 26, 2009)

I have not met any living human who is not O2 dependant.


----------



## Jon (Apr 26, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> ...it'd kinda be nice to see my blood's oxygenation, just to make sure.


Is that really what SpO2 is a measurement of?

To repeat a party line that gets said a lot on these threads: If you need it for work... your work should provide it.


Pulse Oximitry is a nice tool to have... but if the patient looks hypoxic - they should get O2... even if their sat is good.


----------



## RMSP05 (Apr 26, 2009)

Jon said:


> Pulse Oximitry is a nice tool to have... but if the patient looks hypoxic - they should get O2... even if their sat is good.



Exackly, treat the patiend, don't treat the numbers.  The device can be thrown off with things like person that is cold, or with carbon monoxide poisining.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 26, 2009)

We don't even tell our home care respiratory patients to get a pulse oximeter.  We want them to focus on how they feel.  If they delay calling their physician when they feel bad because of a number, the pulse ox may actually have harmed them.  Different medical conditions don't always affect SpO2 until as a late sign. Sometimes, too late.


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 26, 2009)

RMSP05 said:


> Exackly, treat the patiend, don't treat the numbers.  The device can be thrown off with things like person that is cold, or with carbon monoxide poisining.



Right, i discussed that with a few members last night on the chat. I mean, i guess it'd be nice to have (as an ammenity) but truly evaluating a pt is based not just upon the numbers but also the general impression.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 26, 2009)

if you really want one and you can afford it, get it. But its overkill.  You  should not bring it on an ambulance unless its done in accordance with local protocol.


----------



## trevor1189 (Apr 26, 2009)

firecoins said:


> I have not met any living human who is not O2 dependant.


Smart a**... I meant supplemental O2 and you know it.


----------



## daedalus (Apr 26, 2009)

RMSP05 said:


> Exackly, treat the patiend, don't treat the numbers.  The device can be thrown off with things like person that is cold, or with carbon monoxide poisining.



I find this line is becoming overused to the point of losing its original meaning. There are many times where imaging technology, telemetry, and other monitoring type devices and labwork are used as the basis of diagnosis and treatment. 

Perhaps it is time to re-phrase this as "Remember the basics". Cyanosis with an oximetry reading of 99%, what are you going to do?


----------



## Sasha (Apr 26, 2009)

daedalus said:


> Perhaps it is time to re-phrase this as "Remember the basics". Cyanosis with an oximetry reading of 99%, what are you going to do?



Deny oxygen duh 'cause they're obviously faking it, I mean their pulse ox is 99! 




That was sarcasm, by the way.


----------



## exodus (Apr 26, 2009)

I would tell them to gtfo my rig and to drive to the er.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 26, 2009)

trevor1189 said:


> Smart a**... I meant supplemental O2 and you know it.



yeah I knew what you meant.


----------



## Ms.Medic (Apr 28, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Deny oxygen duh 'cause they're obviously faking it, I mean their pulse ox is 99!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, *duuuh*, like she said !!!


----------

